

Web 2.0 for Noobs (An Intro) - MediaSquirrel
http://blog.speakertext.com/2011/01/20/the-complete-noobs-guide-to-a-web-2-0-education/

======
blehn
I'm sure the intentions were good, but I found the tone of the email to be
condescending and obnoxious. e.g.,

    
    
      We’re better than that, and soon you will be too.

~~~
ldh
Agreed - and worse than that, the list of services seemed mostly like a list
of hip ways to waste your time than what I'd expect from the title.

------
bdean
Almost think it would have been more useful just to give him a list of
blogs(and twitter users) to keep up with. This will give him a sense of the
startup community, and allows him to keep up with services he can look into
using under his own will.

------
siliconglen
See here and compare
<http://blog.siliconglen.com/2009/10/web20-defintion.html>

